# What age/breed is she?



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 25, 2011)

I got a new little rabbit and I was wondering if anyone could guess what age or breed she may be? She's very friendly and SO soft.  Her fur is very short and dense.  Her whiskers are slightly curly, does that mean anything?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 25, 2011)

She looks like she has some Rex in her. The fur doesn't look exactly like a Rex but definitely doesn't look like a regular rabbit either.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 25, 2011)

I would have to agree,she has some mini rex in her, I can tell that by the fur but its not exactly the same as a mini rex .  Also you wouldnt know for sure without papers or something but def. a mix with rex .


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you think she's just a young standard rex mix?   She was in a cage with several other small rabbits, and they all looked young.  I've been having SUCH a hard time finding a doe to start breeding meat rabbits.  I found this girl (I'm pretty sure she's a girl) at the farmer's market for $9.  Then I went to the county fair and saw a HUGE gorgeous California doe for sale for $15!!!!   I would have bought her, but she had to stay until today, and I had to come back home yesterday (fair was 2 hrs away).  I was so bummed!!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 25, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> I would have to agree,she has some mini rex in her, I can tell that by the fur but its not exactly the same as a mini rex .  Also you wouldnt know for sure without papers or something but def. a mix with rex .


X2. It looks like it may have some satin in it. I saw one today at a show and its fur looked kind of like that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 25, 2011)

Since you don't know her age, it really is hard to tell. If she is very young then I bet she is a standard size. If she is older than you think, then she would just be a mini.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 25, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Since you don't know her age, it really is hard to tell. If she is very young then I bet she is a standard size. If she is older than you think, then she would just be a mini.


I guess time will tell.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 25, 2011)

Where did you get her? The breeder probably knows what breed and how old she is.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 25, 2011)

Also , her ears and back feet look to big to be pure mini rex .    You will never find out for sure but I am thinking either mini rex/satin or just a rex mix .     Maybe someone else can help :/


EDIT:  didnt they tell you anything about her ?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 25, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Where did you get her? The breeder probably knows what breed and how old she is.


Ugh, ok, to be honest I got her at a farmer's market. The sellers didn't know anything about them.  He said they were his son's projects.  I asked if they raised them for meat rabbits, and he said they don't raise them they just buy them and sell them.  I KNOW it's not the best way to get rabbits....  But I've been looking everywhere near me and I can't find any for a decent price.  The one breeder around here wanted $40 for a purebred 3 yr old doe) and $30 for a crossbred doe.  I just don't want to spend that kind of money at this moment, so when I saw these rabbits I figured it'd at least be a way to start breeding.  I so wish I could have gotten that Californian doe from the fair!  They just wouldn't let any animals leave early.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 25, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> woodleighcreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm....then I guess you will just wait and see. She is very pretty and i LOVE the color. 

Normally, It is better to pay more money for a purebred, pedigreed rabbit than to buy one to breed, though. If I were you, I would wait until the fair is over and get the californian.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 25, 2011)

The logical side of me knows that, but the impatient "I want it now" side of me overruled.     I live 2 hours away from that particular fair, so it just didn't work out.  It wasn't meant to be I guess.  :/


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 25, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> The logical side of me knows that, but the impatient "I want it now" side of me overruled.     I live 2 hours away from that particular fair, so it just didn't work out.  It wasn't meant to be I guess.  :/


Oh yes, I am aware of the "I want it now" side. I dont bring money into shows any more because I want those little fluffy bunnies so bad. It is hard to remember that I already have 11 rabbits at home with 2 more litters on the way and I dont have any more room.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 25, 2011)

I got a few rabbits from a fair in OH,but that was bad cause I was told it was a male and a week later she had babies on the ground that died . And the mini rex I have now was papered an stuff but they didnt know it was a male and it had been attacked by a dog and he side was open and bleeding everywhere so they kept lowering the price on him,sad really, but I totally understand the I want them now thing .

   My point is that just getting them cause you want them or they are hard to find can be a bad idea in the long run(not saying yours was,im reffering to my girl one)


I have been waiting 7 months now,trying to find a female mini rex to go with him and im so tempted to just get any mixed breed cause I want a litter,but I sell to breeders so I cant .

   Is she for meat ?


----------



## manybirds (Sep 25, 2011)

pics


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 26, 2011)

She looks like a Cinnamon/Rex cross to me. Satin fur is different, it is longer and has a sheen to it from the translucence of the shaft. Her fur has definite Rex qualities and her coloring looks like a cinnamon.

Shannon



			
				aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I got a new little rabbit and I was wondering if anyone could guess what age or breed she may be? She's very friendly and SO soft.  Her fur is very short and dense.  Her whiskers are slightly curly, does that mean anything?
> 
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC05075.jpg
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC05071.jpg
> ...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 26, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Is she for meat ?


She's going to be a breeder for meat rabbits.  My buck is a cross (Am. Chin X Silver Fox) so I wasn't too concerned with getting a papered doe.  If I decide I truly like raising meat rabbits then I'll go ahead and find registered stock.


----------



## Legacy (Sep 26, 2011)

First, congrats on your rabbit. For $9 what have you got to loose? she is beautiful!  There is nothing wrong with getting her even without know anything about her. It's a chance and it's now. Sometimes, that works out very well especially if you are wanting it for personal meat use. 

And if it turns out she isn't right for you, and your purpose wasn't for meat, improve her condition some and sell her.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 26, 2011)

Legacy said:
			
		

> First, congrats on your rabbit. For $9 what have you got to loose? she is beautiful!  There is nothing wrong with getting her even without know anything about her. It's a chance and it's now. Sometimes, that works out very well especially if you are wanting it for personal meat use.
> 
> And if it turns out she isn't right for you, and your purpose wasn't for meat, *improve her condition some *and sell her.


Thanks!    And do you think she's thin?


----------



## manybirds (Sep 26, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I got a new little rabbit and I was wondering if anyone could guess what age or breed she may be? She's very friendly and SO soft.  Her fur is very short and dense.  Her whiskers are slightly curly, does that mean anything?
> 
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC05075.jpg
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/DSC05071.jpg
> ...


mini rex, it looks like a chocolate tort. I don't think if it was crossed with a normal furred breed the rex fur would be pressent so either mini rex or mini rex/rex cross


----------



## DRPepper (Sep 26, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what I was thinking. We had some mini rex/cinnamon crosses and their coats were not "rex-like" at all. the were colored the same as this rabbit in the thread though.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 26, 2011)

DRPepper said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yey i don't think it's even a cross. just a mini rex


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 26, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> DRPepper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I really hope she's not a mini!  I truly think she's just young.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 26, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uuuummmmmmm well she COULD be....... if it floats your boat.............


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Sep 26, 2011)

She DOES have rex fur, so she is mostly rex. It just isn't super nice rex fur. Rex is easy to see when their whiskers are curled - HAS to be rex.  Rex fur is recessive, so she has to have two doses - the F1 cross of a rex parent onto a normal coated parent (that does NOT carry rex) would be 100% normal coated.  Probably purebred, but not very good type. Wether she's standard or mini will depend on what size she hits. 

She is a tortie in color. Cute!


----------



## Legacy (Sep 26, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Thanks!    And do you think she's thin?


No. I wasn't saying she is thin, she looks fine to me. I was just thinking, given where you got her from, she would probably benefit from having some good care. She will probably begin to look even better than she does now. And, btw, I think she is very pretty. Certainly worth the $9!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 26, 2011)

Caprice_Acres said:
			
		

> She DOES have rex fur, so she is mostly rex. It just isn't super nice rex fur. Rex is easy to see when their whiskers are curled - HAS to be rex.  Rex fur is recessive, so she has to have two doses - the F1 cross of a rex parent onto a normal coated parent (that does NOT carry rex) would be 100% normal coated.  Probably purebred, but not very good type. Wether she's standard or mini will depend on what size she hits.
> 
> She is a tortie in color. Cute!


Aha!  Thanks for that explanation. Well, we'll see how she does as she gets older!  I'm almost 100% certain she's a girl.   Maybe I'll try to take pics and post them tomorrow to see what ya'll think.


----------



## Mrs.Smith09 (Sep 30, 2011)

Firstly I do agree she looks like a mini rex to me. Probably 4 months at least though I could be wrong about that. I have never seen the standard rex as young rabbits so it could be a standard rex. I bet she is a purebred, she just isn't a great purebred. We raise mini rex, have champion lines in our pedigrees and still on rare occasions end up with a bunny that looks like her fur quality wise. 
Also want to say I wish you all lived closer to me. We often will end up keeping show quality kits for 4 plus months before anyone is interested in them. From our Siamese satin's to our mini rex and mini lops. We also usually sell them for $15-20. There are always lots of rabbits around here though so no one really wants to pay a lot when they can get them for $5 or even free. I took 8 pure bred tatooed mini lop kits to the local swap. Priced them at $10 with a partial pedigree (only missing one generation on the sires side) and I brought all 8 back home again. But a friend of mine got a free "polish" (its not a polish, its just a mix) and I picked up a mini lop buck with a pedigree for $5 that is 4 months old.
I think you have a pretty doe there, but I wouldn't of paid $9 for her, without a pedigree and some information on what she is. But like I said there are more choices here, and prices are a lot lower.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 30, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Do you think she's just a young standard rex mix?   She was in a cage with several other small rabbits, and they all looked young.  I've been having SUCH a hard time finding a doe to start breeding meat rabbits.  I found this girl (I'm pretty sure she's a girl) at the farmer's market for $9.  Then I went to the county fair and saw a HUGE gorgeous California doe for sale for $15!!!!   I would have bought her, but she had to stay until today, and I had to come back home yesterday (fair was 2 hrs away).  I was so bummed!!


We were having a hard time as well, We just got a purebred REd new zealand doe (3 months old) and a 6 month old Silver fox doe for our son to work with.  It hasn't been easy getting started.  We are just using a new zealand/rex mix buck for now.  But still don't have a litter of kits yet.      We bred the SF 2 weeks ago, ofcourse we are waiting to bred the red.   good luck on your search.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 30, 2011)

Mrs.Smith09 said:
			
		

> I think you have a pretty doe there, but I wouldn't of paid $9 for her, without a pedigree and some information on what she is. But like I said there are more choices here, and prices are a lot lower.


The best part is "she" is actually a buck!!!!   I have definitely learned my lesson.....check private parts BEFORE buying!!!!


----------



## dbunni (Oct 2, 2011)

You have a tort ... mini rex ... ooops!  Not doe!  Remember that the mini gene can produce a larger animal, not standard rex in size.  But one that is larger than the breed standard allows.  It's just all in the genes and how the dwarfing gene plays out in your particular rabbit.  He is a cute ... hug and enjoy.


----------



## pygmygoatgirl135 (Oct 2, 2011)

he looks like she has mini rex in him. very cute!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 13, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need registered stock to raise meat rabbits. Purebred? Maybe....but mixed rabbits usually make great meat rabbits. Pedigreed? Probably, just so you know their background. Registration is for show rabbits.

Shannon


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Oct 17, 2011)

looks like a purebred tort-choc mini rex to me. i agree about 4-5 mths old. at different stages sometimes their fur doesn't always look like it should especially before a moult or depending on the feed they r on. rex can have astrex fur too(curly, kinked) not all r velvety. it looks like he is in his junior coat and hasn't gotten his adult molt/look yet. for a rex to show the rex fur u need a gene from each parent or a double gene to express it. mini rex go here without peds for $10 he is a beautiful buck!!


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Oct 18, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> You have a tort ... mini rex ... ooops!  Not doe!  Remember that the mini gene can produce a larger animal, not standard rex in size.  But one that is larger than the breed standard allows.  It's just all in the genes and how the dwarfing gene plays out in your particular rabbit.  He is a cute ... hug and enjoy.


x2. I'd bet money it's a tort (black) mini rex (I don't think it's a chocolate tort either, it's points are too dark. A choc tort mini rex can almost be mistaken for a smutty red). Often times their fur starts off looking a little...fuzzy for lack of a better word...and gets that mini rex (finishes and comes into prime) look, depending on the animal, between 4 months and a year. 
He's super cute, though! I also agree with dbunni about him being able to produce some larger animals, especially if he's a little on the larger size. Might actually be good to have some smaller meat buns depending on space/feed issues. Good luck with him! 

Edit: Just for reference, here's a link to shaded mini rex colors (choc torts are under non-recognized varieties)
Shaded Mini Rex Guide


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I just got a call from someone who may be interested in buying him, so we'll see. I'm kind-of attached to him, but I would sell him to the right person I think.  I just don't know if he'll fit into my plans.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 19, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!  I just got a call from someone who may be interested in buying him, so we'll see. I'm kind-of attached to him, but I would sell him to the right person I think.  I just don't know if he'll fit into my plans.


You were really looking for a doe and understand about sticking to plans.  Wishing you luck that this someone interested in this sweet buck is the right person.


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Dec 1, 2011)

He looks younger, I would say maybe around 8 months to a year or so old. Good luck with him!


----------

